# Incurved Market Stick



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I just finished this one.

It's a handle that I made last winter and decided it wouldn't work out for a cane like I originally had in mind. It was a good reminder of why traditional shapes are traditional. Traditions become traditions because they work. They've stood the test of time.

My creativity on this one looked good on paper but resulted in a top that wasn't as comfortable to hold as a traditional market stick top would be.

I think it was Cobalt that suggested putting it on a longer shank like a traditional British stick instead.

Here's what I ended up with.







It's not quite a traditional stick. The shank is thicker at about 1 3/8" at the top more in keeping with American preferences for a heavier stick.

The woods are spalted western red maple for the top, holly for the spacer and more western red maple for the shank.

This one is a kind of experiment for me. I'm interested in any and all opinions on this stick including if you hate it.

Thanks for looking,

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

certainly very thick ,but gives the opportunity to change it if you want to .Is that a bone collar on it


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Air dried holly. It tends to be more a cream color than the almost pure white you can get with proper kiln drying.

One of these days I'll start playing with bone and horn. They're on my wish list.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Interesting shape on the handle. The contrast of the holly looks good also.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

I think it looks fine, Rodney. I remember you posting a picture of the unfinished version a while back and thinking that it was an interesting take on the traditional market stick. (I don't think I had joined the forum at the time so wasn't able to comment)

I did have a thought about how to change it if you're still not happy with it: Thin down the curved part so that it is the thickness of the wood where it joins the straight part (Down to the bottom of the V shaped trough or furrow between the two) so if you looked at it from above it would be the shape of a lollypop. Cut a trench in the straight part of the handle all the way around the same width as where the curved bit meets it. Then steam bend a thin piece of wood (or several pieces of veneer) around the handle and glue them into place. Then reshape to a more pleasing style. Or maybe skip the wrap around veneer; I was just thinking it might make it blend with the curved part a bit better.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

It's an interesting idea but I'm just going to keep it as-is. I had fun with it and I can probably make a whole new stick in about the same amount of time it would take to change this one.

I'm pretty used to not having all my ideas work the way I intend.

Rodney


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

I know what you mean. The best laid plans etc...

Still a really cool stick. You've really been busy lately. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Looking at the stick and if you have made it as a longer version than a normal walking stick they are used at this length with the incurl pointing forward similar to walking with a crook and in this instance the square end would be uncomfortable unless it was made longer so that it could be held by the neck area down to the shank as a pole would be held, thus retaining the design.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

This one is long and meant to be held by the shank. You're right. The top isn't comfortable to hold.

Rodney


----------

